# Mis Artesanias



## Mandurina (Nov 11, 2010)

...otros de mis trabajos...
http://misartesanias72.blogspot.com/
Un saludo.

...other handmade works...
http://misartesanias72.blogspot.com/
Cheers.


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh those are pretty Mandurina.  I like the felted figures, they make me giggle.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree. The felted figures are cute. I especially like the owl and the worm.   It's also nice that you make your jewelry in sets.


----------



## Mandurina (Nov 23, 2010)

thnx


----------

